# Hilton charts ?



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

Does anybody use these charts on line to ck out water condition ? Is there any other charts online to buy ? Thanks just looking to save some fuel.


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm a member of Hiltons and RipCharts. Each has their strengths and each has their weakness. I would recommend either or both of them. Since I've signed up for them, Hiltons in particular absolutely saved a trip for me with their mobile app by showing me where some good water was nearby.

There are lots of good tutorials on various sites and youtube explaining how to use SST's and clorophyl....etc.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

I think every serious offshore fisherman uses it. 

Fuel costs, entry fees, hours of your life being what they are and Tom Hilton being one of the most intelligent, knowledgeable and accessible people you would ever want to meet. He and I met at a dice table in Biloxi during the 2013 tourney and we were leaving the Casino at the same time. We had the service already but he came back to the boat and talked with the crew about how to utilize all the features. He was there so long, talking only about the product, that I finally had to ask him to leave so that they could get some sleep before the start of the tourney. Great guy and an excellent product. Might be a bit pricey but most things that are worth it, cost a bit more. 

Finally, I don't think you will be able to get these other guys to answer your phone calls personally at all hours. Tom will.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

I will not go blue water fishing without a rip chart or Hilton's report. I fished w/o them in the past when I first got into trolling big water, but I have learned alot sine then (and still learning). Without the knowledge gained from the charts, then your just fishing on luck and hoping that fish will stumble upon your spread, or that you happen to find that rip that they are feeding on. Or you can stack the odds in your favor and fish where all the life is based on intelligent research. It will pay for itself after one good trip in my opinion. Time is money, and fuel is also expensive. Squandering around aimlessly in the gulf is not how I like to fish, so I would absolutely recommend a chart subscription


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

No question buy the subscription


----------

